# Woman crushed to death squatting 400lbs



## Send0 (Feb 24, 2022)

It's bad... Don't watch it your stomach is weak.


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 24, 2022)

yeah, I saw this a few days back- this is rather ignorant on everyone's part.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 24, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> yeah, I saw this a few days back- this is rather ignorant on everyone's part.


Squats on a smith machine is stupid... I just never imagined someone would be so stupid as to create a scenario that would lead to death


----------



## Yano (Feb 24, 2022)

Aw man thats just horrible holy fuck ...


----------



## TeddyBear (Feb 24, 2022)

I’m glad the video was filtered out on my phone. That’s so tragic and horrible.

Also, I nearly was crushed to death in the same manner, it wasn’t a smith. What was your mom’s last name, again?


----------



## Adrenolin (Feb 24, 2022)

1000 Ways to Die


----------



## shackleford (Feb 24, 2022)

What a shame. A preventable death.


----------



## Yano (Feb 24, 2022)

shackleford said:


> What a shame. A preventable death.


The thing I truly do not understand is the fucking bench in there , were they just being lazy and left it there , weren't allowed to move it or was she trying to do a box squat on it .. I just don't get it but that bench being there is what broke her neck for sure ... what a fucking shame


----------



## shackleford (Feb 24, 2022)

Yano said:


> The thing I truly do not understand is the fucking bench in there , were they just being lazy and left it there , weren't allowed to move it or was she trying to do a box squat on it .. I just don't get it but that bench being there is what broke her neck for sure ... what a fucking shame


My guess is she wasn't confident she'd get out of the hole and it was there as a "safety".


----------



## Send0 (Feb 25, 2022)

shackleford said:


> My guess is she wasn't confident she'd get out of the hole and it was there as a "safety".


Ironic that the "safety" is one of the contributing factors that killed her.

I bet she never even came anywhere close to lifting 400lbe in her life. Why she decided to try on that day with a Smith machine that didn't have safeties, with only one spotter, and a bench in place for to serve as a guillotine, is beyond me.

Sad death that was 100% preventable.


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 25, 2022)

It wasn’t as graphic as I saw the guy leg pressing and his leg bent the other way 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Skullcrusher (Feb 25, 2022)

Video is age restricted and I do not have a Google account.

I been trying to find the unedited version of the video...


----------



## Btcowboy (Feb 25, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Video is age restricted and I do not have a Google account.
> 
> I been trying to find the unedited version of the video...


Its not as graphic as I thought, it is sad though. Sad because it didnt need to happen. So many stupid things added up to it. 

I noticed the guy on the hack squat didnt even stop his set, no one seemed to be reacting all that urgently either. Granted the 400 lbs on the neck surely would have snapped her neck and killed her, but would they have known that.


----------



## nissan11 (Feb 25, 2022)

That is terrible.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Feb 25, 2022)

Woops..


----------



## Test_subject (Feb 25, 2022)

That’s the worst seated good morning form that I’ve ever seen.


----------



## Test_subject (Feb 25, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> Its not as graphic as I thought, it is sad though. Sad because it didnt need to happen. So many stupid things added up to it.
> 
> I noticed the guy on the hack squat didnt even stop his set, no one seemed to be reacting all that urgently either. Granted the 400 lbs on the neck surely would have snapped her neck and killed her, but would they have known that.


Internal decapitation. No doubt about it. She was almost certainly dead instantly.

Still, though, making an effort would be nice.


----------



## Kraken (Feb 25, 2022)

Oh that's horrific...


----------



## snake (Feb 25, 2022)

I do not watch the failed videos because I think it's fuuked up finding enjoyment out of seeing another lifter hurt. Still, I did view to learn something. 

I always have used pins to squat and I am not a fan of box squats. I would have never expected that to end this way. This is very sad and pray for the family. Life is fragile and fleeting.


----------



## Kraken (Feb 25, 2022)

Ya know when I see someone doing something really stupid at the gym I keep my mouth shut. I may rethink that policy. Then again, as I watched the video, I didn't see that coming. As I think back I see what happened was almost predictable.


----------



## Butch_C (Feb 25, 2022)

So many things were wrong there! So sad and should never have happened. The spotter off to the side looks like he has been around the gym for some years, he should never have let her get in there. Hopefully he didn't encourage her to try it.


----------



## snake (Feb 25, 2022)

Kraken said:


> Ya know when I see someone doing something really stupid at the gym I keep my mouth shut. I may rethink that policy.


Good man Kraken, could save a life.


----------



## Achillesking (Feb 25, 2022)

Each and every person in this video is a total moron


----------



## Samp3i (Feb 26, 2022)

Send0 said:


> It's bad... Don't watch it your stomach is weak.


Ahahhahahahahahah the fucking guy that is on the leg press in the background is epic, probably has headphone but so fucking good 🤣🤣🤣 he looks like: someone died? Cool I still need to finish my set 😂

That's the spirit! Bring the man some pussy!


----------



## GSgator (Feb 26, 2022)

WTf was she thinking I bet she didn’t think it would kill her what a sad situation. Even if she had spotters that kinda shit will ruin your back for ever


----------



## Jet Labs (Feb 26, 2022)

The kid was her daughter and after watching her mother killed right in front of her she's more than likely going to be fucked up for a very long time and that is the really sad part about this situation imho.


----------



## Jonjon (Feb 26, 2022)

I wish I hadn’t watched that. How horrible


----------



## Trump (Feb 26, 2022)

I seen this on YouTube and did not open it, not something I want to see. It’s tragic, what were they thinking


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Mar 1, 2022)

Why was the bar so high on her neck?🤔

Stopped watching 10 seconds in because I hate these types of videos


----------



## ftf (Mar 1, 2022)

That guy is the worst personal trainer ever. Am I the only one mad at him? Stupidiot.


----------

